# Consuming calories without breaking the bank



## pedarby (May 18, 2014)

Following the The Harris Benedict equation in one of the stickies I have calculated my basic metabolic rate as 1,834 calories and my total daily energy expenditure as 2,842 calories. I am trying to gain size so having included the recommended 15-20% increase in calories this leaves me with a target of 3,268 - 3,410 calories a day.

Now my other half is trying to loose weight so when we get the food shopping in, it is a very 'clean' shop. Lots of fresh meat and veg, but as I am sure many people have experienced eating a 'normal' healthy diet is only just about getting me to my TDEE, if even that!!

I've therefore been trying to sneak more and more foods into the shopping trolley but it is costing a bomb.

I'm taking a whey supplement on a daily basis (twice on lifting days) to make sure my protein intake remains as high as possible but am aware that I need to keep the calorie intake at the required level if I am to make decent gains.

Can anyone provide advice on how this can realistically be done on a sensible budget...considering how much 'food' costs nowadays anyway, you can imagine how the Mrs rolled her eyes when I suggested I wanted to buy 10 extra packs of chicken a week!!

I'm finding myself leaving my desk mid morning every day to go and buy cottage cheese or chicken from tescos round the corner, and it's making a dent in the wallet.

I appreciate that there will be a cost, but on top of gym membership and protein shakes can any of you guys recommend the best way of consuming calories without breaking the bank?


----------



## Ian_Montrose (Nov 13, 2007)

Protein is the most expensive of the three macros. So, first, make sure you're not eating more than you actually need - from your post it's unclear but you seem to put a lot of emphasis on protein. Second, look for good but cheap protein sources - it doesn't all need to be chicken breast and whey shakes. Some options to consider: Eggs, chicken thighs and legs, turkey, cheap cuts of beef, fish (mackerel, herring etc), milk and other dairy products. Just make sure you include any additional fat content towards your daily targets.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

As long as you have your protein aleready covered, then just add some evoo and grated cheese to all your hot meals for some quick and tasty cals!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Just look for bargains, two for ones but home brand name stuff like smart price, look in papers for offers. I tend to buy meat with reduced stickers on it then freeze it soon as you get home. You may have to shop in different places but it does save you money


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Get your self to the butcher for your meat they are a lot cheaper than supermarkets and do deals if you keep going back


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Try changing your shopping habits,

If you're nipping to Tescos every day for bits and bobs changing to buying in more of a bulk fashion will make a big difference.

If you look in my sig you'll find a great on-line supplier of meats and other bits, much better value and quality than the supermarkets :innocent:

Alternatively if you have a good local butcher go and have a chat, they can often supply much cheaper than the supermarket if you buy a few kg at a time.

Chicken is normally one of the cheaper meats but if you shop around and are willing to swap to different cuts of meat you'll find the prices vary massively and there are bargains to be had, chicken thighs rather than breasts, cheaper cuts of beef, eggs and tuna can all be found pretty cheaply if you shop around,

At the end of the day there is also nothing wrong with bulking your intake up with shakes IMO.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i use the farm food chicken for lunch, its 3kg for a tenner. not great quality but cheap. for cooking, i always use fresh chicken breast as it is alot nicer.

i also waste nothing. all left overs (if there are any) get either frozen, eaten day after or if its freah veg, turned into soup of stirfry.

i shop at places like lidl and aldi and buy bulk for the things i know i will eat and when we go to tesco/morrisons, i leave it til sunday afternoon so i can snap up some reduced food and freeze it.

me and the missus eat the same aswell. i just have bigger portions and stuff a handful of nuts down me to get the extra cals in.


----------



## Cactus87 (Mar 30, 2009)

rice

pasta

oats

chicken legs and thighs

frozen white fish fillets

beef/pork/lamb mince

eggs

full fat milk

cheddar

peanut butter

frozen veg

baked beans (20g protein, and 54carb in one tin)

olive oil

You should be able to buy all of that as supermarket "name brand" stuff at whatever supermarket you shop at.


----------



## MisterMuscle (Mar 24, 2014)

Look around for meat wholesalers. I get chicken fillets at £4 a kilo from C&C Meats in Glasgow. (Might be a bit of a journey for you) That's my cheapest protein source I can find.

Other good one's are Turkey mince £4.34 a Kilo from Aldi, (makes good burgers, just flatten it and fry it).

Cartons of egg white from Musclefood.com or Eggnation.co.uk at around £4 a litre, with proteinfoodsdirect.com have a special on just now, only £2 a litre.

Like others have said, try your local butchers as well. Hope this helps.


----------



## ScouseDrago (May 19, 2014)

Like mentioned before, you seem to be putting a lot of emphasis on protein. When trying to gain size I have mostly carbs. So why not just get a load of oats, pasta and rice in? Mix 100g oats with your shakes. Eat rice with your chicken and vegetables, you can get big 5 or 10kg bags of tilda rice or you can buy tilda/uncle bens microwave rice. Its not all about protein protein protein. I use MFP to track macros.

If you want to have high protein at all times, whey powder is probably the cheapest lb 4 lb


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Add (100g)peanut butter , oats and frozen mixed berries to your shake (mass gainer). Blend it up good .probably around 1200-1300kcls right ther.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I like my turkey mince. The smallish asdas (ones that used to be netto's) are great. Theres one near me that reduces meat to pretty much half price the day before the sell by date, and they tend to have more than they need as they are small but not that small if you know what I mean.

Anyway, to cut an already long and boring story shorter. I now have a freezer full of lean turkey mince that cost me £1.25 per 500g pack. £2.50 a kg is a winner for any meat in my eyes.

Liver is also good, cheap as owt, and its pretty dam good in terms of nutritional content.


----------



## pedarby (May 18, 2014)

Some great advice there, and will certainly help with increasing the variety (and reducing the cost) of my calorie/food intake!!! Really appreciate it, cheers guys!

I tend to have my protein shakes straight after the gym so difficult for me to add peanut butter and frozen berries...this will be a treat for the weekend I think :thumb:

Thanks again.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Aldi is where its at


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Get one of these as well http://www.proteindiscountcard.com/go-vip/

Get some stupid savings, it costs about £25 for a year and can pay for its self after your first order easy


----------



## pedarby (May 18, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Get one of these as well http://www.proteindiscountcard.com/go-vip/
> 
> Get some stupid savings, it costs about £25 for a year and can pay for its self after your first order easy


Thanks dude, 3,000+ waiting in line for one in front of me but sounds like it will be worth the wait!!


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

I tend to have that mass shake for breakfast 7am keeps you going for an hour or so till I get some real food not a big eater first thing in the morning.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

pedarby said:


> Some great advice there, and will certainly help with increasing the variety (and reducing the cost) of my calorie/food intake!!! Really appreciate it, cheers guys!
> 
> I tend to have my protein shakes straight after the gym so difficult for me to add peanut butter and frozen berries...this will be a treat for the weekend I think :thumb:
> 
> Thanks again.


I tend to have that mass shake for breakfast 7am keeps you going for an hour or so till I get some real food not a big eater first thing in the morning.


----------



## pedarby (May 18, 2014)

LER said:


> I tend to have that mass shake for breakfast 7am keeps you going for an hour or so till I get some real food not a big eater first thing in the morning.


If that's a shake just to get you started then whats for breakfast?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

pedarby said:


> If that's a shake just to get you started then whats for breakfast?


go the gym around 8 . Then

5/6 eggs & some oats or I'll have some kind of meat(beef/chicken)with potatoes


----------

